# Healing Jaw Injuries



## rutherford (Jan 29, 2006)

I took a solid kick to the face last night.  Didn't really phase me much because I drove right in after it, but after we were done playing my jaw started to feel the damage.

Seems like I have most of the range of motion, just that familiar ache and a few teeth that are a bit sensitive.  I really need a good mouth guard.

So, anybody got any tips on healing it up?  Think I'm eating more pastas for a few days.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I took a solid kick to the face last night. Didn't really phase me much because I drove right in after it, but after we were done playing my jaw started to feel the damage.
> 
> Seems like I have most of the range of motion, just that familiar ache and a few teeth that are a bit sensitive. I really need a good mouth guard.
> 
> So, anybody got any tips on healing it up? Think I'm eating more pastas for a few days.


 
If the pain continues, see a doctor. Beyond that, I really have no advice. I've self-treated injuries and conditions - and lived to regret it. Hope you heal soon!


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I took a solid kick to the face last night. Didn't really phase me much because I drove right in after it, but after we were done playing my jaw started to feel the damage.
> 
> Seems like I have most of the range of motion, just that familiar ache and a few teeth that are a bit sensitive. I really need a good mouth guard.
> 
> So, anybody got any tips on healing it up? Think I'm eating more pastas for a few days.


 
I'd definately go to see a doctor and a dentist.  Better to have it looked at to see if there is damage or if its just sore from the hit.  I'd also invest in a good mouth guard.

Good luck and let us know how things turn out.

Mike


----------



## rutherford (Jan 29, 2006)

After a hot shower, the morning ache seems a lot better.  I'm gonna give it a day and see how it goes.

But I do need to see a dentist anyways, and I've had full dental for almost a month without making that appointment.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 29, 2006)

Might want to stick to jello and mashed potatoes for a few days! LOL. 
Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## rutherford (Jan 30, 2006)

I was able to eat a big bacon cheeseburger for dinner last night and some steamed veggies, and can barely feel the injury today.  Just feels a bit stiff.

I did try to keep my jaw loose all day, gave myself several face massages, and took another long hot shower before bed.  I also tried to minimize side to side movements.  I believe that's typically a source of strain on your jaw since it's really a pretty basic set of hinges.

I'm big on self-healing, so if anybody has any further advice, I'd still like to hear it for next time.  Definitely not the first time I've had a sore jaw.

Thanks!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 30, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I was able to eat a big bacon cheeseburger for dinner last night and some steamed veggies, and can barely feel the injury today. Just feels a bit stiff.
> 
> I did try to keep my jaw loose all day, gave myself several face massages, and took another long hot shower before bed. I also tried to minimize side to side movements. I believe that's typically a source of strain on your jaw since it's really a pretty basic set of hinges.
> 
> ...


 
Get a friggin' mouth gaurd...spare no expense.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree about the mouth guard.  IMHO one of the most important pieces of training equipment one can have.  Spare no expense.

Jaw injuries can be tricky things and shouldn't be messed with.  I am thinking that you are doing okay since you could eat that cheeseburger the other night, so I doubt you have done any serious injury.  That being said, however, go and see the dentist and make sure you haven't cracked any teeth.  Had a friend of mine get checked in the jaw in a hockey game only to find out two weeks later when he was still a bit sore that he cracked one of his teeth.  Take care of that as soon as possible.

Continue with the warm showers if you feel they are helping and try to keep the area loose.  Massages are good.  Again, I can't stress enough the importance of seeing your dentist.  (he can also make you are really good mouthguard  )


----------

